# Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld



## Rohh (11. Mai 2015)

*Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Hallo Leute,
nach ein paar Stunden Internetrecherche konnte ich nichts nützliches finden und dachte mir ich schreibe hier einfach mal mein Problem rein.  
SuFu hat auf anhieb auch nichts geliefert...

Ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem Handyvertrag oder einer Prepaidkarte, welche es ermöglichen viel Zeit im mobilem Internet zu verbringen, aber dennoch wenig kosten.
SMS- und MIN-Kosten interessieren nicht. 
Da ich in Zukunft wieder die Schule besuchen werde und ich mir dann keinen 30 - 40 Euro Wuchervertrag mehr leisten kann, müsste was zwischen 10 - 20 Euro her.

Leider bin ich auf D1 angewiesen, denn jedes andere Netz versagt bei uns.
Dazu wäre LTE ziemlich nützlich, da ich sonst an meinen meistbesuchten Aufenthaltsorten kein H+ empfange und nur E rein bekomme. Habe es vorallem jetzt gemerkt wie sehr Luxus das LTE ist, als ich, für kurze Zeit, mein S4 gegen ein S3 tauschen musste. ;D
Downloadraten sind mir eig. auch egal, denn es kommt ja nur auf die Verfügbarkeit des Netze an und ich nutze mein jetziges Handy weiter.

Als Vorbereitung habe schon mal eine kleine Auswahl zusammengestellt:
Vertrag:______________________________ Kosten:______Datenvolumen:________SMS/MIN-Kosten:______Sonstiges:
Telekom Magentamobil S Friends___ 30€__________500MB+500MB_______allnet-flat_______________ LTE, 24 Monate Laufzeit
congstar 9 Cent Tarif flex____________12,90€______ 1000MB_______________ 9ct in dt. Netze_________ Kein LTE, Keine Laufzeit (Tarifbaukasten mit Zubuchotionen)
congstar 9 Cent Tarif flex____________19,90€______ 3000MB_______________ 9ct in dt. Netze_________ Kein LTE, Keine Laufzeit (Tarifbaukasten mit Zubuchotionen)

Natürlich sehe ich das Dilemma schon selbst, LTE für 30€ vs. Kein LTE für 12,90€/19,90€, oder habe ich etwas übersehen? 
Sonst habe ich noch keine besseren Tarife gefunden.
Congstar, Klarmobil und Freenet sind ja eh Ableger von Telekom (und bieten alle das gleiche) und es liegt ja auf der Hand, dass Telekom den LTE-Vorteil für sich hält um kräftig Kohle zu schäffeln. Drecks Kommerz!

Nun habe ich zum Schluss noch ein paar Fragen, die mich brennend interessieren:
Könnte ich eine Daten-Flat abschließen, z. B. den Data Comfort S Friends, die Simkarte in mein S4 stecken und ganz normal im Internet surfen??? Das ist ein LTE-Vertrag für 15€ und 1500MB.
Könnte ich z. B. Whatapp normal nutzen?
Könnte ich andere Leute über VoIP mit meiner Handynummer anrufen?
Oder haben sich hier unsere Netzanbieter was ausgedacht um das zu verhindern...

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Bin wsl nicht gerade im richtigsten Forum für dieses Thema, aber dafür gibts ja einen kleinen Bereich im Forum, welcher solche Themen durch aus diskutiert, vll 
Hier sind ja lauter fähige Leute unterwegs, habe bisher immer eine brauchbare Antwort bekommen 

Rechtschreibung und Grammatik = i dont care!


----------



## Rambonie13 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Hallo,
kann eigentlich nur zu Congstar raten, da ich den 9Ct-Tarif selber nutze (jedoch nur 500 MB/Monat) aber ich habe jederzeit LTE-Empfang Downloadrate max. 7,2 Mbit.
Mag zwar sein, dass es mittlerweile von anderen Anbietern bessere Tarife gibt aber für micht war es vor ca. 1,5 Jahren das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Kündigungsfrist 1 Monat und ich kann jederzeit was zu buchen oder wegnehmen!


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Je nachdem wie Telefónica (O2 + E-Plus) verfügbar wäre, könntest du dir auch winSim überlegen...


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Bei vodafone könntest du die Sim in dein Handy packen.

Das ist eine ganz normale Sim mit Minutentaktung und halt "hohen" Preisen, wenn du mal die Telefonie / SMS benutzt.
Ich hatte meine Sim mal in meinem alten LG und das per USB mit dem Laptop verbunden, um zu sehen, ob der Empfang besser wäre als mit dem Stick.

Evtl. steht in den ABG, ob der Betreiber etwas dagegen hat. Vermutlich ist das abereh nicht nachvollziehbar.
Der sieht eigentlich nur, in welcher Zelle du dich befindest und dass eine Modemverbindung ausgehandelt wurde.

Ich glaube nicht, dass bei der Vielzahl an Surfsticks und Smartphones irgendein Betreiber danach sucht, was für ein Endgerät dran hängt.
Für die Netzplanung und deine Rechnung ist es unerheblich, welches Gerät die Verbindung aufbaut.

Vodafone ist sehr teuer, was Datentarife angeht.
1&1 ist nur günstig, wenn man Gammel E-Netz bucht. D-Netz hat keine / kaum Rabattangebote, so dass man hier 5-10€ pro Monat draufzahlt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Beim Tethering entsteht aber im Normalfall wesentlich mehr Datenvolumen,  als beim normalem "mobilen" Surfen, deshalb haben die Betreiber mit ihren oft eh schon zumindest in Ballungsgebieten überlasteten Netzen da schon ein Problem mit.
Außerdem wollen die auch ihre DSL-Pakete verkaufen.
Sonst wäre das echt interessant, insbesondere für den Upload großer Datenmengen.

Aktiv wird danach auch nicht gesucht, aber wie man mir sagte, fällt es automatisch auf.
Vielleicht nicht, wenn man das "maaal macht"  , aber doch bei regelmäßiger/ausgiebiger Nutzung.


----------



## Amon (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Ich nach es ausgiebig und regelmäßig und Vodafone hat sich bei mir noch nicht gemeldet dass ich das lassen soll. Also da fällt nix auf.


----------



## Rohh (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

@Rambonie13 Sucht man bei google "Congstar LTE" wird man aufgeklärt, dass es anscheinend möglich war sich mit Congstar im LTE-Netz der Telekom zu bewegen.
Dazu musste der Vertrag oder die Prepaidkarte schon vor 4-5 Monaten abgeschlossen oder gekauft worden sein.
Lauten einigen Kommentaren kam ich zum Schluss, dass es nicht mehr möglich ist bei neuen Congstartarifen LTE zu nutzen.
Wäre natürlich perfekt!

@Sandy Brige Sparer Habe mich schon erkundigt wie gut das Netz von E-Plus und O2 bei uns verfügbar ist, die Antwort: Totales Funkloch bei mir Zuhause, null Empfang

@Cinnayum Jetz wäre es natürlich super wenn jemand mit den  Data Comfort S Friends von Telekom auf diese Idee schon gekommen wäre und es getestet hätte.
Ausprobieren möchte ich es nämlich nicht, denn man muss sich 24 Monate binden.
Würde mich aber echt interessieren ob das möglich ist.


----------



## GusTarballs (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Hast du denn D2 bei dir mal getestet (insbesondere D2 LTE)? Ich frage, da die Einschränkung auf D1 die Sacher erheblich verteuert. Bis vor kurzem gab es sehr häufig Datentarife für unter 5 Euro / Monat (häufig D2, manchmal auch D1), zuletzt sind die Preise aber stark gestiegen. Am besten schaust du mal im telefon treff rein: 
Werbeforum Telekommunikation - Telefon-Treff

Alternativ auch hier mal schauen:
Die besten Handytarife zum Wochenende in der Übersicht ? KW 19 - myDealZ.de

Da gibts beispielsweise gerade 6 gb D1 für effektiv 15 Euro / Monat aber ohne Telefonfunktion.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Meine freundin hat seit diesen monat congstar smart s und hat auch lte.
also das mit kein lte bei congstar stimmt glaub ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Rohh (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

@GusTarballs Habe den Empfang von D2 bei mir noch nie getestet, denn mir wurde schon immer D2 ausgeredet, vom Verkäufer im Laden undvon meinen Kumpels, die alle zu D1 wechselten.
Auf der Internetseite der Netzabdeckung des D2 Netzes ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass in besiedelten Gebieten der LTE-Empfang eingeschränkt ist.

Von dem her denke ich nicht, dass sich D2 bei mir lohnen würde.

@Soldat0815 Vll sollte ich einfach mal einen Congstar Tarif ausprobieren, ohne Laufzeit natürlich, dann wirds sichs zeigen.
Bei deiner Freundin steht dann tatsächlich LTE über den Empfangsbalken, auf dem Bildschirm? Kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Wir haben beide keinen Vertrag beide prepaid. 
Ich hab ihn aber schon paar Jahre und wechsel regelmäßig den Tarif. 
Sie hat Congstar eben seit diesen Monat (Smart S Tarif) und ja bei ihrem Motog G lte zeigt es lte an.
Hab zwar auch zu ihr gesagt das es sein kann das sie kein lte hat, weils bei Neukunden abgestellt wurde, aber nein ihr MotoG bucht sich ins lte ein.[emoji106]


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Telekom "Data Comfort Free" 
5gb Datenvolumen mit bis 300 mbit/s LTE.
Kosten? 0 Euro. [emoji14]
https://www.t-mobile.de/data-comfort-free/0,26298,28534-_,00.html

(Nach 2 Monaten ist die allerdings nicht mehr voll nutzbar und nach 6 Monaten  automatisch deaktiviert. ^^ )

Glaub noch günstiger geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Aber das funktioniert sicherlich nur einmalig, oder? Die Telekom wird ja nicht so naiv sein und einem alle zwei Monate eine neue Karte zum "testen" zusenden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*



keinnick schrieb:


> Aber das funktioniert sicherlich nur einmalig, oder? Die Telekom wird ja nicht so naiv sein und einem alle zwei Monate eine neue Karte zum "testen" zusenden.


Einmal pro Person zumindest. [emoji14]


@Te
Falls jemand in deiner Familie bzw Bekanntenkreis einen Telekomfestvertrag hat, sei es Festnetz oder Mobilfunk, einfach eine CombiCard/Family Card beauftragen.
Nochmal 10 Euro gespart. ^^

Wenn derjenige Beides hat gar 20 Euro. 
(Magenta 1)


----------



## Guckler (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche! Viel Datenvolumen für wenig Geld*

Alditalk hat 5GB für 15€, LTE Nutzung ist enthalten nur ist die Abdeckung relativ gering, HSPA ist im Eplus Netz nach meinen Erfahrungen aber schon mehr als genug.


----------

